#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Πληροφορίες για χρήσεις γης και ποσοστά εγκληματικότητας στου Ψυρρή

## nikolettanikol

Θα μπορούσατε να με πληροφορήσετε σε ποια υπηρεσία ή που να ανατρεξω για να βρω τα ακόλουθα στοιχεια για το Ψυρρή ;
(Η επιτόπου έρευνα ειναι δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί λόγω των δύσκολων συνθηκών που επικρατούν στην περιοχή)
τις χρήσεις γης της περιοχής, 
τα ποσοστά εγκληματικότητας και
τον αριθμό των μόνιμων κατοίκων.
　
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Για την εγκληματικότητα θα έκανα έρευνα σε:

Ελληνική Στατιστική Αρχή (ΕΛ.ΣΤΑΤ.)Αστυνομικό τμήμα περιοχήςΔήμο
Για πληθυσμό και χρήσεις γης στην Τεχνική Υπηρεσία του Δήμου.

----------

